# Scott CR1 SL CD Vs a Felt F3



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

Anyone compare these two bikes to one another? Any feedback would be great. 

thanks!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

both are pretty much full dura-ace, felt has a ultegra crank, scott has a fc-r700 compact crank. felt says its 17.0 lbs, scott says its 16.3 lbs. scott has the nicer wheels, elite's instead of equipe's. felt msrp is $3100, scott is $4300.

if you have the money for the scott, why not look at the felt f2 ($4200)?

ride em both, if one feels nicer, get it. if you still cant decide, get the one you think looks better.

i was deciding between the felt f55 and the scott cr1 team CD. i bought the scott.


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

The felt does seem to be set up like the Scott. Can there really be worth ~$1000 difference in the two bikes ( frames )?


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

You should have no trouble snagging a new 2006 Scott CR1, full DuraAce on eBay for considerably less than $3000. Unless you need the service of your local bike shop, I'd go the eBay route, but with caution because there are plenty of scammers out there.

As far as the $1000 difference in frames goes, it all depends on what weight savings and performance are worth to you. The Scott dances up hills like no other bike I've ever ridden. OTOH, I'd say that $1000 just for a different frame is a little out of line since you can get a Scott CR1 SL or Team Issue frame on eBay for about $1000...that would make the Felt worth 0.


----------

